# Arabian ranches?



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Coming out first week in July to find a 3 bed property in the ranches for us to move into end of august. please can anyone recommend some good agents, or landlords? What are the best areas ie:locality to community facilities, shops, polo club, exit onto main road into silicone oasis (son is starting at new gems school).
Also what communities have the best covered pools and play areas I have 2nd old.

I can't seem to find map on line which has all the communities with the location of facilities etc.. If anyone can help with suggestions of nice communities or point me in direction of good website to view properties here in UK before we come I would be very grateful. have heard it's good to stay clear from the mosque as this can be very noisy which area is this in?
Thanks for all your help


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

There is a mosque right next to the retail centre, which in turn is next to the main entrance. That should make it easier to find. I can't really answer your other questions (I just moved to the ranches myself) but there is a forum just for the ranches community and that should be the best place to ask: Arabian Ranches Community


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

None of the areas within the Ranches are more than a 5 minute drive to the main roads. Either the back gate or the main gate.

For closeness to the Polo Club, either Palmera or possibly Saheel.

For the golf club, Saheel or Alma.

I was in Al Reem 2 for 3 years (only just moved out of the Ranches), and even though it was at the far end of the Ranches, was never a problem for shops, exits etc.

Can't speak for all areas, but all the areas I have been into have covered toddler pools as well as the main pool. They all also had covered play areas.

I only moved out as I have managed to halve my rent. If my landlord had been a bit more flexible on the rent, I would still be there.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We moved to Ranches a few weeks ago. After an exhaustive search, settled in Palmera. Our kids (3 & 6) are going to GEMS DSO in September too.

Betterhomes and House Hunters are the two agents based in the retail centre and we had great service from Gemma and Sharon, the latter found us the place we are in now.

I have a map of the development. Could scan it for you if that helps?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Edit: This link was useful to us

2daydubai - 2dayDubai.com > Dubai property portal > Arabian Ranches independent online review


----------



## caqui (Jun 6, 2011)

Which Palmera are you at?? I have kids about the same age as your eldest. Maybe we should connect sometime?



Confiture said:


> We moved to Ranches a few weeks ago. After an exhaustive search, settled in Palmera. Our kids (3 & 6) are going to GEMS DSO in September too.
> 
> Betterhomes and House Hunters are the two agents based in the retail centre and we had great service from Gemma and Sharon, the latter found us the place we are in now.
> 
> I have a map of the development. Could scan it for you if that helps?


----------



## caqui (Jun 6, 2011)

Would also love to have a copy of map of the development, if you could scan it that would be fantastic!!! Thanks.



Confiture said:


> We moved to Ranches a few weeks ago. After an exhaustive search, settled in Palmera. Our kids (3 & 6) are going to GEMS DSO in September too.
> 
> Betterhomes and House Hunters are the two agents based in the retail centre and we had great service from Gemma and Sharon, the latter found us the place we are in now.
> 
> I have a map of the development. Could scan it for you if that helps?


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I've looked at Arabian Ranches and, as someone who is due to move out to Dubai, how far in distance is it from for example Internet City?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

neilrock said:


> I've looked at Arabian Ranches and, as someone who is due to move out to Dubai, how far in distance is it from for example Internet City?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I drive to work in Internet City from Arabian Ranches and it takes 20 to 25 mins including negotiating the car park, depending on traffic. 

There are a few traffic lights and roundabouts on the Umm Suqeim Road (main route) so it depends on these really. My record on a completely green light run is 15 minutes, keeping to speed limits (80 and 90kph).


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Please see attached scanned map of Arabian Ranches.


----------



## Riz1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Confiture said:


> We moved to Ranches a few weeks ago. After an exhaustive search, settled in Palmera. Our kids (3 & 6) are going to GEMS DSO in September too.
> 
> Betterhomes and House Hunters are the two agents based in the retail centre and we had great service from Gemma and Sharon, the latter found us the place we are in now.
> 
> I have a map of the development. Could scan it for you if that helps?


Hi, Thats great you were able to get your kids into the GEM school. We are also hoping to move into to the ranches but waiting for school confirmation.


----------



## caqui (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Confiture!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Riz1 said:


> Hi, Thats great you were able to get your kids into the GEM school. We are also hoping to move into to the ranches but waiting for school confirmation.


Latest info we were given at a recent parents meeting is that they have 610 places filled, out of a target of around 800.

I guess this means that some years may be more full than others though.

Capacity _can_ go to over 1000 before phase 2 is built towards the end of 2011.


----------



## caqui (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Confiture, I was unable to be at the parent's meeting as I had to return home, the kids are finishing school here before we move to Dubai in July.

Would you mind summarizing the key points of the meeting? I am so curious to know what parts of the school will be available on phase 1 of construction ( ie. pool, etc). Did they give parents a tour of the facilities?

Thanks...which Palmera are you at?


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Configure: thanks so much for your map a massive help!! My kids are 5&2 so maybe we could hook up too! Looked at Palmera but the 3 bed ones advertised online seem from floor plan to have one bed downstairs want both of them upstairs with us really will keep looking. Will look and see if those agents have websites and start searching lol  thanks again.

Will also check out the ranches form thank you for posting that info.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

There are 3 types of Palmera Villa.

They sit in a crescent of 6 
There are two outer villas (Type A),
then a row of 4 together; two end and two inner properties.

We have a type A which has a downstairs room usually referred to as a bedroom, but we use it as a study.

Upstairs there are 3 decent sized rooms, 1 is referred to as a family room but we use all 3 as bedrooms.


----------

